# Ordered a Tractor Scoop On Sale!



## MCSS84 (Mar 2, 2005)

Since i can't get a johnny bucket,I figured i try the tractor scoop.It's on sale for $449.00.It should be in on tuesday.I'll let you know if it's any good.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great keep us posted on how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## DirtDigger (Feb 25, 2005)

*Sounds great*

I can't wait to hear how it works


----------

